# Mr.Heater Propane Bottle Refill Adapters



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, it's getting tougher to find the Propane Bottle Refill Adapter in the stores. I went to my local Tractor Supply Store - they won't carry them. Also called 2 Gander Mountain Stores - they don't want to carry them either. I realize that they can be ordered online - but wanted to purchase at a Store.  May end up just doing the Bulk Tank/Hose thing.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Take the plunge Jim, order online...it's fun and easy  I got mine from tsc or northern tool, can't remember..works like a charm.

Fyi my adapter was not mr heater brand or associated in any way.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Harbor Freight usually has them. I dont know if you have one close to you tho.


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

Just bought mine this week at Harbor Freight. I believe it was 18.99. This was in the Lima area.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've tried on 2 different occasions without much luck getting no more than 1/2 full.

The refilled tanks only last about 2-3 hrs at the most, so be ready to carry a bunch of them with you! 

Also, one that I refilled didn't seal back up correctly and had propane leaking out of the small tank...

Just not worth the risk... 1$ to refill, or $ 2.50 to buy?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> I've tried on 2 different occasions without much luck getting no more than 1/2 full.
> 
> The refilled tanks only last about 2-3 hrs at the most, so be ready to carry a bunch of them with you!
> 
> ...


Very true - danged, if I do - and danged, if I don't.... BTW, Congrats on your 1,000+ Post!


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

I have only refilled one bottle since I bought the valve. Will have to mark the bottle I filled to see how long it last. The instructions say leave them on for 1 minute. Will 90 seconds put more gas in or a full 20 lb tank make a difference.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> I've tried on 2 different occasions without much luck getting no more than 1/2 full.
> 
> The refilled tanks only last about 2-3 hrs at the most, so be ready to carry a bunch of them with you!
> 
> ...


Guys, I tried and found that if I follow the directions to a T on the box that they do work. I put the bottle in a area with room temp. and allow the 20 lb bottle to warm to room temp. Then at the same time I chill the small bottle (this time of year I just leave it outside. Once both are different temps the transfer works fine and I get a full bottle everytime. Hope that little pointer helps.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Adding a little teflon tape to the bottle threads helps insure minimal loss due to leakage


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Adding a little teflon tape to the bottle threads helps insure minimal loss due to leakage


He might mean that gas is leaking from the "Over-fill Valve"... Not certain though.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ltdan said:


> I have only refilled one bottle since I bought the valve. Will have to mark the bottle I filled to see how long it last. The instructions say leave them on for 1 minute. Will 90 seconds put more gas in or a full 20 lb tank make a difference.


I have heard (read) that when the noise stops, that small tank is full. Sometimes they get over-filled though - and automatically bleed-out the extra gas through the "Over-fill Valve".


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been doing it with no issues.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I had my large 20# tank sit inside to warm up for over an hour, while my small 1# tanks sat outside in the snow....

I grabbed the tanks and put one small one on and flipped it over... I heard the transfer for about 30 secs then it shut off... I stood there for another min or so just to be sure... Did this on 5 tanks, all ended up around the half way mark.

One of the 5 just didn't seal up I suppose... I heard it "spiting" gas... Lil gas out, stop, Lil Gas out, Stop... etc

I guess I'll bring my big tank in and let it sit inside for a few days and then I'll try on a few empties I've thrown in my car from the past week.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

With all the "regulations" on the valves for the 20# tanks changing over the past several years, I'm betting they will outlaw the selling of the "refill connectors" one of these days and soon. If you don't have one, they will(in my opinion!) be impossible to get in the not too distant future. The retail business is I'm sure, aware of the money they are loosing selling the small bottles and will be lobbying against the sale of them(if not already!) also. Then there is the danger of one blowing up as well and that will do it for sure. The small bottles are clearly marked not to refill them. So, again, if you ever expect to be able to refill the small cans and do not have a valve, better get one while you can! Harbor Freight has always had them.

As far as the amount you can get into them using the warm larger/cold smaller tanks, I weighed some on a food scale and came up abt. 90% of the weight of a new bottle so that's good enough for me to save some money.


----------

